# Coal Slag: Black beauty/magic



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

I have seen some of the tanks here with lack gravel and boy oh boy, i fell in love with them. I know many use the tahiton black sand, which is outrageously expensive! So i searched for an alternative..

I have heard of some hobbyist who use black beauty sand which is pretty much coal slag. it is a black sandblasting sand with angular grains. I am wondering it it will harm my P's? There are many different oppinions about this. Some say it will raise the copper levels while others who have used it say it has not harmed their fish in years.

Do any of you have experience with coal-slag? Perhaps you use it?

Please let me know as i wish to buy this sand if its safe!

thanks


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its incredibly sharp and can scratch up fish pretty bad.

it's pretty sh*tty stuff to use in a tank. irregular grains, sharp edges...its not so great from what ive read and seen.

i found some, looked at it, and immediately ditched the idea.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's not worth using it..it's iron slag they generally used for sandblasting.I've read that it's not good for your fish and can scratch your tank when picked up by magnetic cleaner.If you want black sand, spend the money on Tahitian Moon Sand. It's more expensive but your fish deserve it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

those are good points.. Puff, where did you see the coal slag? I remember reading a post on bcaquaria that Jones from MA uses coal slag for his tanks, im not sure though, he never confirmed.

Is tahitian moon sand simply black silica?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if you haven't tried a sand tank before, i might suggest you try cheaper sand like regular playbox high desert sand from home depot, 1-2 bags $4 each for a 55g. you will 1st have to experience the difficulty of sand, for some it's easy, for me someone with very little patience but a lot of resourcefulness, it was a major pushover. also sand can clog up filters, a lot of debris in the water if not cleaned properly and you must syphon the top a lot to clean it.

just trying to deter you from using expensive sand if you haven't tried sand before. i like the natural pebble look and it's easy to clean, $5 a bag from home depot and 1 fills a 55g. sorry if you set your mind on the sand, best of luck


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Black Beauty is a sand used for sand-blasting. It’s not really sand but powdered iron slag. It can be quite sharp so i dont recommended it because it is possible this could do some harm to your fish


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. it was a few years ago i saw it. i think it was at a stone or sandblasting place...i cant even remember now

again Fubb, ive still got a bag or two of pool filter sand that is great to start off with.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for all the words of advice.

Thanks puff, ill seriously keep that in mind. When are you going away?!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

august

plenty of time man


----------

